# Resize pictures for Avators etc



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Me again, Nothing better to do.
Ok on the section about Avators myself like others have had a problem resizing pictures my problem was saving in the wrong file format. I use a program that's FREE and is as good as Adobe Photoshop the program is called GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program this really is a good program. Also it's FREE for windooooz, Macs and yes people like me who use Ubuntu Linux.

If you have it installed it's easy to resize. If you do not have the GIMP installed why not have a good read about and consider installing it onto your computer. GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program

Ok open GIMP when it's opened load the picture you want to resize.
OK done that now go to Image on the tool bar at the top.
Now go down to Scale and click scale image just like Picture No1, now you will have a screen like picture No2 this is where you will change the size.
Lets change to 99 pixels all you do is put into the highlighted area titled Width and change the number to 99 now just click in the Height area and the number will automatically change. So long as both Width and Height are 99 pixels or less it's OK.
Now all we have to do is save the picture but at this point save as xxx.jpeg you must put jpeg not JPG or Photobucket will not be able to use it.

Well i hope that was of help

Peterfc


Picture No1









Picture No2









Picture No3


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Gimp is great -- I use it most days for professional work.

But I think it's a touch overkill for just resizing a picture! Personally I'd just use ImageMagick from a terminal if I need to resize a load of photos -- but I like VI, too!


----------

